# New (to me) .45 Auto



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I was in a gunshop yesterday and saw what appeared to be a brand new M1911A1.

The tag identified it as being a High Standard.??

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*High Standard .45*

Yep, they make them down in Texas. I think they are owned by Armscor. The Rock Island Armory and High Standard are the same gun with different roll marks.:smt1099 
Here's there webb address. http://www.highstandard.com/:smt1099


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I was in a gunshop yesterday and saw what appeared to be a brand new M1911A1.
> 
> The tag identified it as being a High Standard.??
> 
> Bob Wright


AMERICAN HANDGUNNER had a very favorable review of the gun in their last issue. I haven't shot one, or spoken to anyone who has, but the review was decent.


----------



## rrent (Oct 6, 2006)

High Standard makes some guns in Houston -- and they imports some from the Phillipines --- very close to and made at the same place as the Rock Island guns.

The American Handgunner comparison was with one of their import guns.

I've got a couple of the Houston made guns --- nice pieces. I haven't seen/held an import gun yet.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Rrent that's a sharp looking .45 you got there. If it shoots as good as it looks you got a winner. Good luck.


----------



## rrent (Oct 6, 2006)

Baldy -- thanks

I bought it used ---had a failure to return to battery issue ----I tweaked the extractor a couple of times and then replaced it with an Ed Brown extractor and haven't had any problems since.

The only 1911 I have that outperforms it is a STI Lawman that I paid twice as much for.


----------



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice looking!


----------

